
Free KPI dashboard for your cloud services - virii
http://databox.com
======
blahi
A look! Another BI app! There's definitely a need for that!

~~~
underyx
In all honesty, there's probably more need for that than for this comment.

~~~
blahi
Seriously doubt it.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive dismissals to HN.

Edit: Your account unfortunately has a history of breaking the HN guidelines.
If you can't or won't abide by the rules here, we will ban your account.
Please post civilly and substantively, or not at all.

